# Las Vegas Silat & Systema



## Franc0 (Jul 8, 2003)

Hurricane Combat Arts Academy offers instruction in Pentjak Silat Serak, Russian Systema & Hurricane Martial Arts (an eclectic blending of the systems).
http://www.hurricanecombatarts.com


----------

